# Windows 8 is still taking up 60g of data is there any way to lower this ?



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering if there is any guides on making windows 8 smaller, windows 8 and all the programs it comes with is taking up 60gig of space on my SSD

Ive switched hibernation off, I use sleep and rarely unplug anyway SAVED 8 GIG

I found it came with Microsoft office installed for some reason, that was 10 gig I removed that SAVED 10GIG

is there any basic things im missing here ? to make it smaller ?

Ive used spacesniffer to try and get an understanding



but all I can see that stands out is the CBS log files taking up 11.7gb , whats this ? is it needed ? thanks

oh and does my page file really need to be 4.5gb since I have 8 gb of RAM?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The *CBS.log file* is generated after running* SFC /scannow.* If you have run this lately. If your computer is running well, You can safely delete this file. You may have a *cbs.persist.log* as well. The existing cbs.log gets copied to
*cbs.persist.log*, each time a new cs.log is created. You can also delete this
*cbs.persist.log*, if it exists.
Another space hog is the *System Volume information.* This is *System Restore* points. You can reduce the size of the System Restore file as well. Reduce System Restore’s Disk Usage in Vista


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

hey thanks for the reply, cant seem to find any guides on how to remove the CBS.log file and I cant locate it myself ? how would I do that ?

Im just reading the restore point guide link you gave..

oh I think I found it c:/lOGS/cbs just delete this folder ? thanks 

just wondering too, lets say before I wanted to delete C:\Windows\Logs file , I wanted to make a back up , is it possible to make like some sort of back up where the back up file is much smaller in size ? so if I did run into problems I could get the file back ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You only want to delete the CBS.log file: *c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log
* You can back this up to a USB Flash drive first if you like.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

ahh when I delete it , it just returns, and grows in size >.< dunno what to do


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the cmd prompt type:-

CD %windir%\logs\CBS (press enter)
DEL *.* (press enter)

This should remove the cbs log.

Next still at cmd prompt type:-

cleanmgr -tuneup (press enter) , you can select each item for a description (all are safe to remove, though you might want to keep some(downloaded files for ex).

Let us know how you get on. You might have a great deal of data in SystemVolume (system restore, this file is hidden by default, need to show hidden files etc..)) you need to adjust the space slider for restore points (5gb is plenty).


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

hey thanks, this removed the CBS files doesn't seem to be coming back too , and I can clearly see ive gained some space on SSD.

I followed the guide to reduce restore points usage, and ive adjusted the slider so that should have worked too so thanks  

don't know if I need to create another post, but ive just reinstalled windows 8 so my drivers are back to when I first got the computer, which should I upgrade which are most important ? ive done my graphics driver as that's the only one im capable of doing.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Good to know you got it sorted!
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the* devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the* Device Manager*, do you have any devices with yellow flags? If not, then you don't need any drivers installed. You should only need to update drivers if something isn't working right or you get a BSOD. What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? 
If you need to download drivers, go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers *site and type in your make and model # or service Tag# and download the drivers you need.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

oh yeah checked device manager, no yellow flags so I should be ok there

THE CBC file must really like me, it keeps coming back , it reached 8gb now, I deleted it , but every time I do , when I restart computer, it does a long windows update, which sometimes gets stuck for a fair few mins.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the cbs log has a lot more written to it then just sfc results, it includes windows update details, dism logs etc... To lessen the writes go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (press enter) will take awhile.


----------

